# Lathermaker's Wonderful Shampoo Soap



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

At SHF Karla, aka Lathermaker, gave me some of her wonderful soap. The one I chose is her citrus chamomile shampoo soap. I didn't see the shampoo on the label til I got it home and unwrapped it.

I had been told by someone who I've since forgotten, long ago, that homemade soap is awful on your hair. That it gunks it up and ruins the shine. So I have never tried it on my hair.

Today and yesterday I was out in the super-hot sun and hot tilled dirt of my big garden, planting 180 row feet of potatoes, and 180 row feet of double-row planted onion plants. Today I had the hoses out and sprinklers, watered the poor little onion plants that have waited a month to be planted due to the cold Spring. I got filthy dirty, smelled as bad as a skunk, and had dirt on my face and in my hair.

My garden is about 7,000 sq feet. So I'm trudging 300 feet back and forth getting stuff done all day, sweating like a sonofagun, with dirt everywhere.

I decided late today, when I was done watering and went to shower for supper, to use the citrus shampoo bar on my hair, as well as my body. The label said shampoo bar, so why not? And it lathered up so well, and smelled so great and I got super-clean. (Stan used it too and really loves it.)

Imagine my thrilled delight and amazement, when my long hair dried a bit ago and I brushed it out; the SHINE and TEXTURE and natural feel is OUTSTANDING!!! My hair is BEAUTIFUL!!! Even Stan said it looked really super! It has bounce and body without being fly-away, and I'm totally thrilled!

Karla, I'm gonna be a steady customer, even tho I like to experiment with making my own soap sometimes. Your shampoo bar really rocks! My hair is really happy now! Thanks so much for the gift!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I've never had trouble with natural shampoo, but I've found it works best if you rinse it with cool water. I'll have to check out Lathermaker's!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I am interested too! I recently switched to baking soda and vinegar, and my scalp doesn't itch like with regular shampoo. A shampoo bar sounds like a nice thing to try, though!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I've been dabbling in making shampoos and lotions. I love doing it. Glad to see that the bars work. I've not tried them yet.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

*Karla is a Wonderful Soap maker!! * I really need to try her shampoo bars since I have not been able to come up with a soap formula on my own that my hair likes (and I'm too busy fiber-ing now to experiment ... fiber was my soap 12-step program!!) Back then, I was coloring my hair. Talk about stripping the hair color fast!! I used my regular milk soap when I was growing my Silver out, but having to condition it real well (because of the pH difference in hair and soap).

Hey Karla! Wanna make a trade? soap for shampoo bar, fiber for shampoo bar, seeds for shampoo bar, ummmm. ... something-something for shampoo bar

Svenska, like you, I've switched to baking soda & vinegar when I wash my hair. Most days, I just rinse it real well without applying any type of shampoo/soap at all.

When it gets fly-away, I use argan oil on the ends.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Awwww Lezlie, you make me blush! I'm glad the bar works for you. I've tweaked my formula just a bit in the past year to make a richer, cleaner rinsing lather. Shampoo bars are like any other hair care product out there, it probably won't work for every single person. So try it. If you don't like it on your hair, it makes a dandy body soap.

Cyndi: Barter???? You bet! I'd actually like to try your moooo cow soap!

I highly recommend using an Apple Cider Vinegar rinse after shampooing. Especially if you have been using heavy commercial conditioners. It brings the scalp and hair pH back to normal, cuts the soap scum and makes your hair shine. I use a couple of TBSP of vinegar to a tall glass of water. After shampooing, run this mix through your hair, let sit a bit, then rinse out thoroughly. Your hair will smell fresh and clean when dry.....not like a pickle. If you smell vinegar after your hair is dry.....you didn't rinse well enough.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

For those of you who's scalp is irritated by regular shampoo, it may be the sulfates in it; they are the detergents in the soap. Same as the sufates in Orvus wool soap, and in your toothpaste. I have been buying a sufate-free, herb-infused natural shampoo from Trader Joe's that was good.

I can't use regular toothpaste because they all contain sulfates; I have dry mouth from one of my meds, so I get Nature's Gate sulfate-free natural toothpaste at the food co-op in Decorah. Regular toothpaste makes my mouth tissues burn and sting and hurt. It's the sulfates doing that.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I've switched my whole family from commercial products to more natural ones. I figure, "Why risk it?"


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

We only use homemade soap. I now have only one basic formula that has castor oil in it. It is a wonderful shampoo bar, so I don't need to worry which soap I'm using, just use one bar for hair and body, and dogs. I'll never go back to commercial soap or shampoo.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Plus, I heard the sulfates kill nerve endings! Not good! 

My hair is so happy now. Plus I can go quite a few days without washing my hair without it getting super greasy and icky. It just stays nice and shiny.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

nice to know , thanks for the review !!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I started making shampoo bars back in 1999 because commercial stuff would make my scalp break out & itch (sorry if TMI) Once I settled on a formula that worked, I never switched back. Nowadays, the only time I'll use a commercial shampoo is if I am visiting one of my sisters. Cold-process shampoo bars don't work very well in hard water. Minerals in the water bind with the lather, form a soap scum and don't rinse out very well. In that case, I still use a vinegar rinse to be kind to my scalp.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

We have hard water and my cold process homemade soap works well. You might need to put coconut oil in the formula if hard water is a problem.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Maura said:


> We have hard water and my cold process homemade soap works well. You might need to put coconut oil in the formula if hard water is a problem.



I do have coconut in my formula. My shampoo bars work differently around the country. I have customers all over and I ask them things like this. It all depends on the hardness and what minerals are in the water.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I got a bar of Latherhead's shampoo soap in the mail the other day. Last night I used it n my hair for the first time. Wow, that is some nice stuff! Thank-you so much! I love it!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I was blessed to receive on of Karla's regular bars. She makes great soap and I will have to try her shampoo bar!

When I had long hair before the chemo I used vinegar as a rinse. I had thick hair too and it helped get the shampoo out.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Woodpecker said:


> I was blessed to receive on of Karla's regular bars. She makes great soap and I will have to try her shampoo bar!
> 
> When I had long hair before the chemo I used vinegar as a rinse. I had thick hair too and it helped get the shampoo out.


Don't be surprised if your hair comes back in curly! You'll have a full head of lush locks in no time.
When my cousin went through Chemo, she started out with stick straight hair that wouldn't hold a curl even with a curling iron. She now has the prettiest wavy hair!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

lathermaker said:


> Don't be surprised if your hair comes back in curly! You'll have a full head of lush locks in no time.
> When my cousin went through Chemo, she started out with stick straight hair that wouldn't hold a curl even with a curling iron. She now has the prettiest wavy hair!


I have heard so many people say that! I pray it ain't so.:Bawling:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

SvenskaFlicka said:


> I got a bar of Latherhead's



Karla .... May you ever be known as Lather HEAD!! heheheheheh

Dreamy:
Hey!! What's wrong with the natural curl/wave?? Lots of serums out there to tame it in the humidity (i.e. just take a wee bit of argan oil after a shampoo) 

I LOVE my natural wave/curl .... even if it is greying and even in the humidity ... embrace the curl ... Women are paying big bucks for what we get naturally!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Errrrm... Oops. Meant Lathermaker, lol.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Karla .... May you ever be known as Lather HEAD!! heheheheheh
> 
> Dreamy:
> Hey!! What's wrong with the natural curl/wave?? Lots of serums out there to tame it in the humidity (i.e. just take a wee bit of argan oil after a shampoo)
> ...


I was waiting for someone to point that out haha.

I used to have a bit of a wave. Thanks for the tips on how to tame it. We shall see how it comes back. Right now it's just a little longer than a buzz cut.

ETA: I didn't meant to use the ? Icon. Sorry about that.


----------

